# Smoked Tuna, a proud  part of this years "Holiday gift Crate"



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2012)

Every year we smoke up a bunch of good things and give them as gifts to the "adults". This year we will have smoked Cheesus, smoked Salmon, Novalox (if I can find a good deal on "WILD" Salmon. Was a bad year for catching...), Smoked Salmon (the few that I did catch), Going to do BearCarver's skinless Pepperoni (keep an eye out for that) and The smoked Tuna!

So here it is, pretty simple with a kick at the end.

I always slice Albacore tuna when its partially frozen, and I always wear disposable gloves, its oily stinky fish, even when fresh. Typically when we process for canning (we put up 100-200# per year) we do everything outside, especially the pressure cooking!  We just had snow and rain and the outdoor kitchen was a mess so I did this inside.













8187215250_744c7cac9e_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 14, 2012






Partially thawed and waiting the knife.













8187214842_131e0d75e6_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 14, 2012






Equal parts kosher salt and Brown Sugar, I made small batches as all my big containers are in use, used 4 pounds sugar,and four pounds salt.

That bowl was my great Grandmother's and was purchased in 1932!













8187215696_78664ebb86_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 14, 2012






Spread a layer of the sugar/salt on the bottom then add the fish. Today we have a small package of Yellow fin that a friend caught, and the rest is Albacore that I caught this summer.













8186173881_4e8b95a5f9_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 14, 2012






Cover and Layer, keep repeating. Make sure there is no meat to meat contact, or meat to container contact. When you're all done seal it up and put in the fridge for 24 hours. This works best in a flat container, all of mine are busy right now doing other things so I wasted a bunch of brine I'm sure!

See ya all in 24 hours for step two...


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

Great idea and that's some beautiful fish!!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice fish and I love bearcarvers skinless peperoni - good start to your gift baskets


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2012)

In all the years that I have been smoking, I have never tried to make sausage, so I decided that Bearcarver's skinless was a good place to start. I may have to try some skinned, I just pick up this:













stuffer.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2012






Has a tube and a strainer basket for making cider...

Later today, step two of the tuna smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2012)

*OKAY on to Phase Two!*













8188725621_81f56ce921_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2012






After a 24 hours this is what you have. The tuna has firmed up really nice.

*First take the tuna out and rinse all of the salt and sugar off*













8188726059_bae68f98a8_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2012






Should look like this. The dark piece on the lower left is Yellow fin tuna, the lighter stuff is Albacore.

*Now for the top secret ingredient:*













8188726435_b1defb54d8_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2012






Yep that's right, Apple Juice













8188726777_4092a047b4_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2012






Cover, the fish with the juice, cover the bowl and put it back in the fridge for 24 more hours.

*Tomorrow we SMOKE!!!*

.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good how did the smoke come out


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2012)

It turned out great, unfortunately the camera battery died and I didn't get any Q-view!!! BearCarver's pepperoni is going into the smoker tomorrow. Get to try out my new 18" tube smoker from Amaze-n-smokers!Only took 3 Days to cross the country!!!


----------



## bosmech (Nov 21, 2012)

How long did you smoke the fish for and at what temps.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Did you smoke it yet? Details and Q-view please!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep all smoked up, but the camera didn't make it to the party! I know, I know, no pictures!!! Smoked at around 170-180. Time, until it was done! 2-3 hours I think, the beer was good, Boneyard RPM, just one of the 20 breweries we have here in the Mecca of Microbreweries! My office window looks right at Deschutes Brewery, a hard thing to have to look at all day!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep all smoked up, but the camera didn't make it to the party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details though!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks for the details though!


Bummer my first shot at Fame and fortune!!!


----------

